# Poll: Favorite colors



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, as I go deeper and deeper into the world of breeding, I would like to do some more research into what colors people like. So, what are your favorite colors? I'm sure I forgot some... Choose "other" and explain if that happens.Feel free to ask me what a certain color is and I will post an example for you and please explain if you choose "other"! Thanks for participating!

Matt


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My favourite colours are 'cellophane based' marbles or fancy marble. Usually I am drawn to the ones listed as 'yellow tiger' or 'yellow koi' on AB. Like the female below. 










Okay massive picture sorry. I didn't know it was so big when I uploaded it haha


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Voted! My all-time fav colour is.....Blue and Yellow (also known as Mustard Gas to many....) like my boy, Sir Valiant here:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice! "Mustard gas" falls under bicolor on this I guess.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I voted marble lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Of course you did XD!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yep! XD


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

Bicolor, or in this case, blue and white! It's such a clean, pretty combo!
I also like yellow!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Blue and white is a awesome combo, I agree! Yellows are really attractive to me. Of course they are hard to find. By the way you can vote more than once!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am not picky with colors.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I voted for gold, yellow, marble (blue/white) , fancy, and bicolor. Don't quite know which category it falls under (marble or fancy), but I'm really interested in the koi pattern (specifically red, white, and black). For bicolor, I really like the blue/orange combo. 

I also like bettas who are piebald. There's just something very endearing about them


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I voted dragon other. Copper dragons and steel blue dragons are my 2 dream colours. I want the colour on this one so bad


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I like blue/red DS PK like Ciel #2


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Bi-color but specifically a blue/orange Mustard Gas like my avatar; Rembrandt.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Bi-color but specifically a blue/orange Mustard Gas like my avatar; Rembrandt.


Yes, I agree totally! There are too many "green" Mustard Gas fishies swimming around (and they are pretty!...BUT.....blue rocks!)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Catw0man said:


> Yes, I agree totally! There are too many "green" Mustard Gas fishies swimming around (and they are pretty!...BUT.....blue rocks!)


Green?! Oh I've never seen those, are you just referring to the blue/orange MG that have the "green" irid?


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Green?! Oh I've never seen those, are you just referring to the blue/orange MG that have the "green" irid?


I don't think so.....they are distinctly green in appearance (on the body and edges of the fins). But, I'm no expert in betta genetics, so your description might be correct. There are lots of fish described as Mustard Gas which simply have yellow in their fins, but they aren't overly attractive (not like my fish, Sir Valiant or your avatar....not that I'm partial or anything....lol)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Catw0man said:


> I don't think so.....they are distinctly green in appearance (on the body and edges of the fins). But, I'm no expert in betta genetics, so your description might be correct. There are lots of fish described as Mustard Gas which simply have yellow in their fins, but they aren't overly attractive (not like my fish, Sir Valiant or your avatar....not that I'm partial or anything....lol)


Ohh okay, maybe, I'm not sure either haha I haven't really been looking at other fish lately since I've been too preocuppied with mine these past two weeks, But the greens do sound interesting. And yes, your Sir Valiant is amazing! I loved how blue he is! Unlike my Remmy who can look black in certain lights >< And yeah...totally not biased......lol


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

+1 to Catw0man. I can't get over the MGs.


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

Lilnaugrim, I love your avatar...pretty, pretty!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Juditko said:


> Lilnaugrim, I love your avatar...pretty, pretty!


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

I like my pastel colours.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Bump...


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I love me some MG type colors and marble which is why i am working on an MG marble line 

Also love solid whites and blacks, orchids, and butterflies. Love the dragonscale look too as my two top fish are both dragonscale.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I really like dragonscaling on bettas. Marbles of all colours are a favourite, but recently, I've found myself drawn more and more to clean colour combos like bicolours and butterflies (all colours, but especially red/white and blue/white).


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Get this to 50 votes and I will share my favorite colors!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Obviously I love my MG's like my boy in my Avitar  hes the coolest little dude and SO pretty!!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I like them all, but I love anything marbles, a bi colors


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

My absolute favorite betta colors are white and true black, though I've started to love DS white, marble, and bi-color bettas have been really catching my eye recently at pet stores as well.


----------



## atlas (Oct 1, 2013)

I like anything that isn't blue, really. I currently have a pretty cute looking marble-y betta and I have a very pale yellow girl. 

I would really like something red based.

And eventually an orange dalmatian would be cool to have.

ETA: I could see myself eventually breeding cambodians. I really don't have a favorite, just anything more interesting than plain old blue.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I voted on them all because I absolutely couldn't choose!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Dark purple or brown


----------



## Quisquose (Oct 9, 2013)

I LOVE marbles, but my favorite colors would have to be either pastels, or bettas that are black and white! I don't usually see too many of them, but they are always absolutely stunning.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Hmm... I'm not sure what 'dragonfly' means. I've seen Butterfly bettas but even google isn't helping me turn up with 'dragonfly'.

Oh for bi color, I like green/red.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Vergil said:


> Hmm... I'm not sure what 'dragonfly' means. I've seen Butterfly bettas but even google isn't helping me turn up with 'dragonfly'.
> 
> Oh for bi color, I like green/red.


I've never heard of "dragonfly" either but my guess is it's butterfly colouring with dragon scales?


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

I voted for iridescent 
I always refer to my guy as being iridescent, but I'm not sure that's what color he actually falls into. His color is one of my favorites. He's like a light bright blue with red undertones. As he moves threw the the water light hits his fins and they go from the lighter blue, to greenish, and purplish. You can see the red in his fins when the light is behind him. His color reminds me of this great iridescent fingernail polish I had when I was younger lol


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

I may be a little bit biased because of Penelope, but I love pure cellophanes, with no other colors whatsoever. I just think it's so cool being able to see their internal organs, food, spine, and then the iridescence they do have on their fins is really pretty as well. They're like little ghosts. 

I also voted iridescent (Would that include coppers? That's what I was going for.). I have always adored coppers, and lucky me my newest boy Phoenix turned out to be a gold copper! The specific color doesn't matter so much for me, I just love the shininess.


----------

